# Anthem i225



## Chrisn3108 (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi

I'm looking to purchase a second hand i225 amp to drive a pair of CM10s. I will be using a Yamaha RXA1010 as pre/pro. To be used for 80% movies and 20% music.

Anyone had experience with this amp or this setup, would appreciate your comments.:spend:

Thanks
Chrisn


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Are you running the CM10s as a stereo pair or are they part of a surround configuration? I'm asking because if you're not running 7.1 or a second zone you could use the AVR to bi-amp the towers off zone2. 

I don't have any personal experience with anthem but I have had experience with the cm10s and your AVR.


----------



## Chrisn3108 (Feb 15, 2014)

I have the B&W CM10 5.1 system. I am currently using a Rotel RMB 1075 to drive LCR and the AVR is driving RR and RL. 

I tried the bi-amping option of the towers with the two remaining channels from the 1075 and sound did not improve, maybe got slightly worse. 

I suspect it will be worse with the AVR, because power is not continuous. 

Please share your experience with the CM10 and Yamaha RXA1010.

Thanks 
Chrisn


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Didn't get to hear them together (CM10 and 1010 are about 3 years apart) but our show room did have the 2030 connected to them for a while with CMC and M1 surround and it sounded good. More current is defiantly a good thing though.


----------

